# Zwei Mädels und eine Waschmaschine



## Krone1 (18 Dez. 2015)




----------



## wolf2000 (18 Dez. 2015)

Und wer muss wieder aufräumen ?


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2015)

Ich frage mich wer die WM geladen hat? 
Doch nicht die beiden Mädels!


----------



## Rolli (18 Dez. 2015)

Sage nur Ladetechnik  sagt ja alles :thx:


----------



## comatron (19 Dez. 2015)

Die Fortsetzung wäre sicher auch interessant.


----------

